# Rom manager and sd-ext



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Has anyone been able to figure out how to mount the sd-ext as the internal SD so we can use Rom manager for backups flash files from sd-ext rather than having to boot in cmr and flash and backup/restore from there? This whole internal SD card is such as pain in the arss. I have sent a couple requests to koush but I haven't received a response. Rom manager is only one of the issues the bionic is having because of the two different sdcards mounted so if someone can figure out how to mount the ext as the internal SD that would be awesome. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

Having the same issue here. some think their backups are actually storing to their sdcard-ext but i doubt it. I can always manually go into CWR and start a backup and it stores on the sdcard-ext.


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine stored internal if i tried to name the through rom manager. If i boot recovery then they are on ext.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

